# Is it better to print tagless care labels or have labels made?



## Therealhoss (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey I'm quite new to the clothing business so I have a few (amateur) questions. I have a small brand I started, fairly new and have found the blanks I like. American Apparel, Alternative Apparel, Next Level Apparel are the ones I have been using. I have good printers for screen, water based, and embroidery. So now I'm to care/brand labels. I have been doing a little reading on labels and as far as printed goes I think laven would be the way to go, but if I go the tagless route what is a good price to have them printed, and what is the best type of printing to use? Is one way better than the other cost/quality wise? Can anyone recommend a place that does good labeling service in smaller quantities? 
Thanks!


----------



## teevault (Dec 7, 2012)

This does NOT answer your question, but...

I'd never really recommend a new brand to custom print labels. Just seems like custom labels should be reserved for an established brand that knows what products they have sells so they can reduce costs as much cost as possible.



Good luck either way!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Therealhoss said:


> but if I go the tagless route what is a good price to have them printed, and what is the best type of printing to use? Is one way better than the other cost/quality wise? Can anyone recommend a place that does good labeling service in smaller quantities?
> Thanks!


Have your screen printer give you a quote. Certainly if they do them, it's just one less stop the shirt has to make before it's completed. Depending on how many are getting done, I've seen pricing anywhere from .50 to $1.00 each.


----------



## Therealhoss (Jul 12, 2012)

splathead said:


> Have your screen printer give you a quote. Certainly if they do them, it's just one less stop the shirt has to make before it's completed. Depending on how many are getting done, I've seen pricing anywhere from .50 to $1.00 each.


I have asked the place doing my screen printing at the moment and they don't offer it. I agree though I was just surfing around and looked a realthread.com they offer it and it seems to me they do good work. I might give them a try.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

We screen print labels all the time. It's really quite easy so we offer them at a lower cost than a normal print. I recommend using water based ink but plastisol will do. Woven labels usually have a decent minimum on the order- but we do labeling on an order we are printing as low as two dozen. So I'd say screen is better for your situation. American apparel is a great brand, but I usually recommend next level to my customers because of the lower price and tear off tag. AA you will have to cut out and re sew. That's another thing, after you buy your woven tags you still have to sew them on


----------

